# Riggen Restore



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

I picked these up some time ago and I am lookin to restore them to the gem's they once were. I spoke to Ron at Riggen HO, super nice guy, I was able to obtain the parts necessary for a proper restore. I have a question on what to use for cleaning the brass? .. Brasso? or Tarnx? I do not want to ruin the brass finish? any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

Thx 

Kur


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Kur,
Nice race team you have working there. Look in nice shape. As far as Ron goes he is one off the best, i say hes web site helped document alot Great Brass years & restored Brass War interast today.
I leave some as found. I also hit some with wire in dremel, & pull steel spliters out of your skin wear goggles .You can hit them with some 1200 wet / Dry then Car compound & make them shine like gold. Send some pictures when done & what you used.
Are some of them Cobra bodies?
Can i see side view of blue Ferrari Wheels? Any more brass?
Thanks for showing , it motivates me to go build.
SJJ


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

dont use a wire wheel!
use "never dull" its made by eagle one and its a wadding polish that comes in a can and can be found in any auto parts store.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice little set! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ummmm.....ditto that on NOT using a wire wheel to clean ! You can also clean Brass simply with either Vinegar or even Catsup ! And any metal polish like Simichrome, Flitz or Mothers metal polish, will polish brass to a mirror like shine-- which would not look original though.


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Tarn-x will do a nice job as you already mentioned.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*nice lot*

kurly you certainly have a nice quiver of riggen slots there! i think the easy part is to shine em up real nice! however if yer like me i cant mak,em go for beans round here! but they are fine slots to have and maybe get a few mind blowing laps then readjust. when i get brave i take mine out n try a few laps. with marginal sucess. i know it,s just me... but how do those guys run ? good luck with them.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The deal is already done*

Kur,

I'm sure all the brass nutz are drooling and envious just like me.

Much depends on what you actually plan to do with your models...so

....AFTER ya get them all slicked up. It's important to consider the environment you store them in. Every metal on a slotcar is subject to corrosion from normal exposure AND limiting UV exposure to vintage vaccum molded bodies should be a priority.

All the liquid schlock from Catsup to Tarnex is acidic and therefore they do etch the surface to some degree. Thorough rinsing with hot soapy water is a must. 

Still in the end your left with a susceptible virgin surface and the insidious process begins again. A gentle polishing certainly wouldnt hurt and it provides a nice base for a good coat of wax that will help stave off the eventual ravages of time and exposure.

Ideally one would approach the process sensibly. Abraiding the original metal surface should be always be avoided, however; spot repairs of nicks or stubborn staining may require a little prudent work with some various wet and dry sandpaper prior to polishing. When metal working, ya just gotta see how it goes and dont over react to any annoying little problems. 

The thrust of my argument is that the original surface is already long gone. So it's a good idea to bring them back to at least par and remove the foothold that corrosion already has. Keep a conservationist's head and proceed systematically, gently, always erring to the side of caution.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Biker's secret, use Simichrome to polish and clean your brightwork. Ultra fine abrasive and it works great on plastics also. A clean cloth and a little elbow grease with this stuff will make it shine like new.

-Paul


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

best stuff i have used on brass,,Is Blue Magic,,autozone has it . Ive used brasso vinegar ketchup,never dull and about every combo. you rub the stuff in till it blackens then wipe it off ,found out about it on a coleman lantern website,,,stuff is impressive!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Pass the ketchup...*



Kurl3y said:


> I picked these up some time ago and I am lookin to restore them to the gem's they once were. I spoke to Ron at Riggen HO, super nice guy, I was able to obtain the parts necessary for a proper restore. I have a question on what to use for cleaning the brass? .. Brasso? or Tarnx? I do not want to ruin the brass finish? any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Kur


I have been a big fan of ketchup for many years. Cheap, readily available at countless locations, environmentally friendly, and totally hands free. Just soak in ketchup for a couple of hours, rinse, and dry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments guys greatly appreciated, I took them all down and having a couple extra shaker plates to work with it offered a few options.

From left to right, 1 - Origional, 2- in the shaker with Vinegar and a dab of salt, 3 - straight out of the can Nevr Dull, 4- Vinegar / Salt combo shaker, washed and dried then Nevr Dull - The last result worked really well, The Vinegar Salt apperance gave the Brass a rosey color that the Nevr Dull took right out with some good old fashion elbow grease. I got all the parts cleaned and they came out pretty well. I just recieved the parts in the mail so I'll be re-assembling them hopefully tonight. Again, thanks for all the wonderful help.










I'll post some pics when they are all spruced up and re-assenbled


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*what were reommended for tire replacements?*

what were reommended for tire replacements by Ron? I have three ready to go, just need tires.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Tonesua .. Check out Ron's website http://www.riggenho.com/ He has several options for rims and tires, send him an email he responds quite quickly and if he can't help he will steer you to someone that can. Super nice guy .. he helped me out big time his email is Ron-RiggenHO [[email protected]]. Here is the latest on the restore, from left to right
1 - Origional Stock Build with Stock classic origional rims 2 - Re-pop Origionals Rims and tires 3- Custom brass Rears and Independent Brass front's 4 - Custom race version with Slicks and Brass independent Fronts. All the parts we packed and recieved perfectly .. Ron @ Riggen HO is a class act,










I was rather pleased with the outcome on the brass they cleaned up really well 



















And of with the overhaul .. I absolutley could not leave the roached out bodies on these babies.. Ron had these in stock also but they are moving out quickly.










All said and done it turned out to be a fun little project, Thanks for all the comments I hope you enjoy them as much as I have been.

Long story short if you need parts for your Riggen HO's I'd suggest getting in touch with Ron soon as possible as these parts and bodies are moving out quickly.

Thanks,

Kur


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice restore. I have a 1/32 scale riggen I got off of wyatt641. It also is a brass chassis. I have to get some new tires, gear and motor. Been looking at riggenho.com here and there alot and been thinking of ordering. Glad to hear he is a big help with everything.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice job Cliff! You need to bring them by for an iroc race on sunday!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mmmmmmm! yummmy!

Looks like candy Kur!

Thanks for putten' it all together and sharing it with us.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Very nice job Cliff! You need to bring them by for an iroc race on sunday!


Hi Rick, Thanks for the invite, I know I won't make this race but I am going to make one of your events here soon. I am so looking forward to meeting up with you guys on the 17th /18 th for the show .. Can't wait!! .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> mmmmmmm! yummmy!
> 
> Looks like candy Kur!
> 
> Thanks for putten' it all together and sharing it with us.


Hi Bill ... They did come out better than I expected, below is my "Bill Hall" Starter Kit.. lol I wish I woud have taken before pictures, these guys were all smashed up pretty well. The Yellow Mako is done as well as I can get her, the blue Ferrari is close, just a little low spot on the pass. side post, the Vette and the Red Mako are still work in progress but moving along. Being so inspired by your Model Murdering thread(that I"ve refered too at least a million times) I started with window posts, I have yet to try full wheel wells on the models but I have several to choose from that are are in various stages of repair in my "Model Murdering" Plano box ..haha


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Kur.

They really look great!

Your interest and forward progress is the highest compliment I can receive. It doesnt happen overnight, but if you poke around and stay at it, the technique eventually becomes a been there done that scenario.


----------

